# Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen



## teichbiene (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo, bin noch Teichneuling

ich habe nun sehr viel gelesen, aber ich habe immer noch nicht herausgefunden, wie breit die einzelnen Zonen sein sollen.

Ich habe eine Teichgröße von 4,00m x 3,50m tief 1,0m geplant.
Folie PVC habe ich 1mm mit 500g Fließ gedacht.

Die erste Zone sollte von 0-20cm breit und ca. 20 tief sein. 
Aber wie ist das mit der 2 Zone die 40 cm tief sein sollte, wie breit sollte diese sein?
Und die letzte wenn die Fische überwintern sollten brauchen sie ja einen gewissen Platz dafür. Wie groß sollte der Boden sein??

ich habe mal ein Bild angehängt. mit 1 und 2 ist eigentlich die 1  Zone gemeint
habe diese an manchen Stellen länger ausgebildet, und an anderen Stellen 2 daraus gemacht.

Ich hoffe Ihr kommt klar damit. und könnt mir weiter helfen.

Liebe Grüße

Teichbiene


----------



## axel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Hallo Teichbine 

Herzlich Willkommen
 :willkommen

Mein Vorschlag Zone 1+2  von 0 - 30 cm  Tief 150 m Breit  für Wasserpflanzen. 
Zone 3  60 - 80 cm  und 50 cm Breit für Seerosen.  Der Rest dann 120 cm Tief und den Rest an Breite für die Fische zum überwintern. 
Fließ und Folie ist OK ! Aber erst mal den Teich ausheben . Dann Schur in 2 Richtungen in den Teich legen . Schnurlänge dann messen + 2 Meter , dann erst Folie und Fließ mit den Schnurmaßen + 2 Meter bestellen.  

lg
axel


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Hallo Axel,

laut dem Plan von Teichbiene sind das
bei Deinem Vorschlag dann 2 x 1,50 +
2 x 0,50 = 4 Meter.

Wo ist dann Zone 4 ? 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## axel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Guten Morgen Andy

Du hast Recht. Der Teich muß größer werden. Nee nee kleiner Scherz .
Dann würd ich etwas von der 0 - 30 er Zone wegnehmen  das die 0.90 Breit ist. Die 60 - 80 cm Zone 40cm
Dann bleiben für die Tiefzone 140 cm  .
Dann können sich die Fische im Winter etwas bewegen 


Lg
axel


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Hallo Teichbiene,

nach dem Du eh so eine schöne "Ecke" hast mit den
Bruchsteinen wäre es so wahrscheinlich besser.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## teichbiene (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Hallo CoolNiro,

das mit der Ecke ist eine gute Idee.

Aber die Sandsteinecke ist ca. 10m hoch, und alles aufgesetzte Steine, da kann ich nicht die Tiefe einplanen, sonst könnte die ganze Sandsteinmauer aus dem Gleichgewicht geraten.
Wenn ich das ganze umdrehe und die Tiefe Zone nach vorne verlege, muß ich angst haben, das da mal ein Kind reinfällt. 
Sonst finde ich den Vorschlag gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Wenn ich es nicht vergesse mach ich mal ein gesamt Bild.

Würde es auch ausreichen die Tiefzone mit 1x1m zu gestalten?? oder ist das viel zu klein? 

So wie ich das sehe passt die 1 Zone schon mal. (auf dem Bild 1+2) an der 2 Zone muß ich dann noch mal messen.

An Fischen wollte ich __ Moderlieschen einsetzen 10St., die werden ja nicht so groß.

Grüße Salbiene


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Hallo Salbiene,

wenns bei den Moderlischen bleibt ist das sicher ok.
Nur auf größere oder Zierfische solltest Du dann
echt verzichten.

Dein kind soll natürlich nicht reinfallen, da ist dann Dein 
Plan schon besser. Ich würde das vom Profilschnitt her
so machen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## teichbiene (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Hallo CoolNiro,

vielen dank für die Antwort mit der Skizze, so werde ich das versuchen hinzubekommen.
Habe mir gerade deine Teiche angeschaut, der am Gartenzaun ist mit UV-Gewächshausfolie ausgelegt, wäre das auch was für mich??
Als Untergrund haben wir im moment Mineralgemisch, dann wollte ich mit Sand modellieren, danach 500g Fließ und 1mm PVC Folie. Deine Lösung erscheint mir einfacher, mit der Gewächshausfolie und Kiesgemisch modellieren.

Hab noch mal Bilder gemacht.


Grüße
Teichbiene


----------



## axel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Hallo Teichbine 

Was ich grad auf dem Foto sehe . Du mußt Dir unbedingt um den Teich noch etwas einfallen lassen . Das heißt wenn es soweit ist die Teichfolie am Rand so hoch stellen , das wenn es stark Regnet kein  Wasser von Hang in den Teich laufen kann .
Oder Du legst ein Schacht mit einem Drainagerohr um den Teich herum, in das das Wasser vom Hang in die Drainage ablaufen kann .
Sonst bekommst Du von vom Hang viele Nährstoffe in den Teich, was den Algen  freut . 
Vielleicht ist es auch besser sich auf 60 cm oder 80 Stufe festzulegen . Schau mal bei den Seerosen welche es für die Tiefen gibt und was Du gern hättest .
Den Bereich schräg zu machen ist vielleicht nicht so gut weil die Pflanzbehälter dann auch schräg stehen .
An sonsten ist Andys Skizze toll 

lg
axel


----------



## teichbiene (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Hallo Axel,

hab vergessen, um den Teich werden noch Sandsteine aufgesetzt, an denen die Teichfolie hochgeht.
Das sind dann noch mal mind. 5-10 cm an Höhe dazu, und hinter die Teichfolie kommt dann noch Steine und Rindenmulch, wg. dem heruntergeschwemmten.
Aber Dainagerohr wäre auch nicht schlecht,  mal sehen.
Eine kleine Einbuchtung für Seerosen in 80cm Tiefe kommt noch mit rein, oder ein Stein drunter. Je nachdem wie der Untergrund ist und wir durchkommen

Stimmt mit den schrägen, die werde ich noch begradigen.

habe gelesen, das Pflanzkörbe nicht so doll sind?? wg. zu viel Nährstoffaustritt?

Seerosen dann in einem Baueimer mit Sand/Lehm Gemisch? Lehmsand ist beiuns in 1m Tiefe könnte man das nehmen oder sollte mehr Sand drin sein.

wie ist das mit der Teicherde die es überall zu kaufen gibt, nimmt man die dann nicht?? oder sollte die mit Sand gemischt werden?


Grüße
Teichbiene


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Hallo Teichbiene,

jetzt kommt der Punkt wo sich die Geister oft scheiden.

Was ich jetzt schreibe ist alleine meine Meinung beruhend
auf meine Erfahrungen und entspricht nicht unbedingt der
von anderen Teichbesitzern oder Teichbaufirmen.

Gewächshausfolie ist für Deinen Teich ungeeignet.
Das konnte ich nur riskieren, da ich einen stetigen
Wasserzulauf mit 10.000 L/h habe beim Vorgarten-
teich und darunter einen verdichteten Lehmboden
auf dem das Wasser sowieso stehn bleibt.

Zu meinem anderen Teich, der eher die Voraussetzungen Deines Teiches hat: 

1. Ich bin für gewaschenen Kies in verschiedenen Stärken als Bodengrund,
da somit der ganze Teich zum Kiesfilter wird in dem Mikroorganismen sich
ansiedeln und Ihre Aufräumarbeit verrichten.

2. Steile Kanten baue ich mit Bachsteinen auf und hinterfülle mit
gewaschenem Kies innerhalb der Folie. Schräge Pflanzonen sind dann
kein Problem da ich...

3. alle Pflanzen ohne Korb direkt in den Kies setze, in dem Sie sich
sehr natürlich verwachsen.

4. Den Teichrand erstelle ich indem ich eine Umrandung baue aus
diesen biegsamen braunen Platten die auf Schalungselemente kommen.
Diese werden an Pflöcke befestigt. Das ganze ca. 40cm hoch. Darüber
schlage ich die Folie. Auserhalb der Folie wird ein Graben 40x40 halb
mit Einbaukies, die ober Hälfte mit gewaschenem Überlaufkies verfüllt.
Das ist praktisch die Drainage. Wasserverlust habe ich damit keinen.
Sumpfpflanzen und feuchtichkeitsliebende kommen in diesen Bereich
einfach nur wieder in den Kies mit ein klein wenig zusätzlicher Erde.

5. Im ersten Moment kommt natürlich der Gedanke auf das man somit
viel Wasservolumen verliert. Darum buddelt man alles etwas größer,
gewinnt diesen Raum aber nach dem Verfüllen wieder zurück.
Der Folienrand sitzt bei mir somit viel weiter aussen als der
Wasserspiegel vermuten lässt. Sumpf und __ Moorpflanzen danken es
einem.

Das ist vielleicht nicht konventionel, aber es funktioniert.
Hab nochmal aktuelle Bilder angehängt: Sichttiefe bis zum
Grund (1,40), Algen gleich 0, Wasserwerte optimalst, Alter des 
Teiches 7 Jahre, Volumen ca. 12.000 Liter. Besatz: viele
verschiedene Fische (keine Koi, keine __ Störe) u. 50 Edelkrebse.
Keine externe Filteranlage, keine UVC, keinen Skimmer,
aber auch fast keinen Laubeintrag.

Gerade bei der tollen Wand bietet es sich förmlich an
optisch den Eindruck entstehen zu lassen, das die 
Wand bis zum Teichgrund weiterreicht (natürlich
versetzt, damit der Wand nix passiert). 

Viel Glück bei der Entscheidung Deiner Bauweise.
Bei Fragen und Tips gerne PN.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## gemag (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Ich würd von der Steilwandseite her keine Flachzone machen las es dort steil abfallen so haben die Fische Schutz vor den Feinden.Auch eine Tiefe von 1,5m solltest du anstreben dies ist besser für die Fische und den Teich.


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Hallo Gerd,

bitte erst alles lesen, dann schreiben  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## gemag (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd,
> 
> bitte erst alles lesen, dann schreiben
> 
> ...



Warum!?
Daran wird sich aber auch nichts ändern wie ich es machen würd!!!!!!!!!!!Und ich habe gelesen!
Was du auch machen solltest!


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Hallo Gerd,

für 10 Moderlischen braucht Teichbiene keine
1,50 und für Ihr Kind auch kein steil abfallendes
Ufer. Du hast nix gelesen und nun bitte zum
Thema zurück 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## gemag (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

@Andy 

Ich habe geschrieben ich würd es so machen nicht das sie es soll!
Also bitte lesen ich mach es auch, meist jedenfals!
Und das es besser ist für Teich und Fische wenn du verstehst was ich meine!
Und zu dem Kind da hilft auch keine Flachzone ein Kind kann auch in einer Pfütze ertrinken!Ob der Teich da nun steil oder flach ist das spielt dann keine Rolle mehr!


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*



> Und zu dem Kind da hilft auch keine Flachzone ein Kind kann auch in einer Pfütze ertrinken!Ob der Teich da nun steil oder flach ist das spielt dann keine Rolle mehr!



Jetzt mach aber mal nen Punkt, das ein Teich immer gefährlich für Kinder
ist steht ausser Frage, aber man muß ja nicht von *vornherein so gefährlich
bauen wie möglich*. Willst Du in diesem Thema Teichbiene helfen, oder
haarspalterische Diskussionen führen ?


----------



## gemag (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Also ich wollt helfen und schrieb wie ich es machen würd weiter nichts!
Und sobald ein Teich ins Spiel kommt ist eine Gefahr dies sollte immer und jeden bewusst sein egal wie es gebaut oder abgesichert wird, die Gefahr bleibt immer!
Und Diskussionen hin oder her daraus kann man nur lernen solang man auch versteht um was es wirklich geht.


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Eine Fahne im Wind...


----------



## teichbiene (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Hallo CoolNiro,

welchen kies kann ich denn da nehmen?

wir haben hier Main und Oberrheinkies 

in den größen
2-8
8-16
16-32

Mainsand 0-2
Mainkiessand 0-8, 0-16, 0-32
Maingrobkies 32>
Großkies >32, >80

Moräne-Edelsplitt 2-5, 5-8, 8-11


----------



## rumble (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Eine Fahne im Wind...



Du bist leicht reizbar, oder?


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Hallo Teichbiene,

für den Bodengrund eine Schicht 16-32,
darüber eine Schicht 8-16.

Zum verfüllen am Rand > 32.
Je nach Gefallen kannst Du da dann
auch mit 8-16 noch "glätten".

Auf jeden Fall den Kies nur gewaschen
verwenden, also ohne Sandanteil im Teich.

Einfach mal probieren wie es Dir optisch
zusagt. Zum aufbauen der steilen Stellen
und zum Folienrand kaschieren würde ich
auf jedem Fall bei dem roten Gestein der
Wand bleiben, sonst wirds zuviel durchein-
ander.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## teichbiene (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Danke für die Antwort,

bei uns ist Mainkies und Rheinkies vorhanden, würden beide gehen??

Grüße

Teichbiene


----------



## Eugen (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Hallo Biene,

da bei uns der Mainkies natürlicher ist, würde ich diesen nehmen.
Prinzipiell ist das egal

Grüße aus Wertheim in die Nachbarschaft. 

Kannst gern mal vorbeikommen, ich gestalte gerade einen Teilbereich um.
Da kannst dir vor Ort ein Bild machen.


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Hallo Teichbiene,

der Kies auf Eugens Bildern wäre genau richtig 

Hallo Eugen, alles gute zum Geburtstag !!!!!!!:troet

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Eugen (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

@ Andy

[OT]Danke  [/OT]


----------



## teichbiene (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Hallo Eugen,

3

auch von mir noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Weist Du wo man hier günstig Teichfolie kaufen kann ??
Oder einen Online Shop?


Grüße Teichbiene


----------



## Eugen (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Maße der einzelnen Teichzonen*

Hi

bei uns Teichfolie und dann auch noch günstig  

In den Baumärkten in Bestenheid haben sie welche. Auch Vlies, 300gr
Ist halt 08/15 Ware ( 1mm PVC ) größte Breite 8m, sollte beides für deine Zwecke reichen. 
Preise habe ich allerdings nicht. 
So eine habe ich in meinem kleinen Teich,der nur noch zur Vermehrung von Pflanzen dient, seit 10 Jahren.


----------

